

Spanish Accelerators. You're doing it wrong. - fabiandesimone
http://fabiandesimone.com/spanish-accelerators-you-are-doing-it-wrong/

======
m1nes
For me, (being an Spaniard) the biggest problem in Spain regarding to
entepreneurship, is taxes and the insane burocracy (and by insane I mean a
crap pile of BIG nonsense burocracy).

If you open a company right now, you will have to pay at least 180€ each
month, regardless of your incomes.

Even if you dont make a penny from incomes, you will have to pay that.

